# Before and After a Phera Plex cycle.



## 67667 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello,

I'm 27 and weigh 13 stone six pounds but I've posted a before and afer pic from a Phera Plex Cycle...

I've been training on and off for 9 years but seriously in the last 3 months.

The weight before the cycle was 12 stone 5 pounds.

http://img113.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo0141hc7.jpg

http://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo0278wp4.jpg


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Some good gains there mate - you must be well pleased. What's your plans next?


----------



## 67667 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah I'm pretty happy, looking pretty chubby around the love handles area though now.... I have an electronic fat calc and it tells me I'm 23 percent bodyfat.... I want to finish PCT and give it a month or so and hope to do a Dianabol and Winni Cycle either November or January and keep bulking.... and then feb/mar cut up until summer.... thats my plan.... what do you think?


----------



## 67667 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah I'm pretty happy, looking pretty chubby around the love handles area though now.... I have an electronic fat calc and it tells me I'm 23 percent bodyfat.... I want to finish PCT and give it a month or so and hope to do a Dianabol and Winni Cycle either November or January and keep bulking.... and then feb/mar cut up until summer.... thats my plan.... what do you think?


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I'm pretty happy, looking pretty chubby around the love handles area though now.... I have an electronic fat calc and it tells me I'm 23 percent bodyfat.... I want to finish PCT and give it a month or so and hope to do a Dianabol and Winni Cycle either November or January and keep bulking.... and then feb/mar cut up until summer.... thats my plan.... what do you think?


Cycle plan sounds a good idea.

Is your fat calculator f**ked- I can't believe you're 23%


----------



## 67667 (Jul 24, 2006)

So in reality I will have done 6 months bulking up on 2 bulking cycles... I don't really do cardio though, can you advise whether and when I should while bulking? and then plan to do 6 months cutting.... and 2 cutting cycles by next september.... The calcs in the gym say different more like 16%, but I do try the calc each time and it says accurate readings of 23 % each time.... before it said 19% before the bulking cycle...


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd be surprised if you were over 18% BF, looking like you're making good progress there, don't jump into the next steroid cycle too soon, as a general rule of thumb it should be time on = time off, so have (start of PP cycle -> end of PCT) time off after you finish pct.

Nick


----------



## 67667 (Jul 24, 2006)

Cheers Nick, I'd be OK starting a new cycle in Jan wouldn't I?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

That should be fine yeah


----------

